# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, Nov. 14th, 2021 OC CA



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Yup, Marty @cyclingday & i decided to change the name.
Circle City is Indianapolis; for a long time now.🙂

Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride November 14th, 2021
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. tag @Misterotis to plan a route.😊
Theme: Bring A Friend!
When: Sunday NOV.14th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.🥰
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2021)

Probably, too much information, but I thought some of you might be interested in why the streets were named, Chapman and Glassell, and why the park plaza/circle was placed where they crossed, creating the heart of, Old Towne Orange.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2021)

Bump It for Sunday's Ride...
Veteran's Day is this week.
Old Towne Orange 11/11/2018


----------



## higgens (Nov 9, 2021)

If I had a time Machine I would go


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2021)

higgens said:


> If I had a time Machine I would go



Where would you go,
if you had a Time Machine?
How often?
Great turn-out of bikes,
ranging from "Antique" to "H.S. Bike"😍
All awesome to see!
Bike folk are great!
@kevin x came out to ride;
and is planning a route for next month;
December 12, 2021
A Christmas Ride!🥰




Sorry, only pic from today.😎
23 bikes in that line-up.
More pics maybe from @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @SoBayRon @ChopESurf @mrg @Fltwd57


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2021)

Good turnout on a Extended-Summer day in the OC, not many pics but a great ride, people, bikes & tacos.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 14, 2021)

Here’s a few more. Some sweet machines out there in the SoCal sun today.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Misterotis (Nov 24, 2021)

Passed by some nice houses this time.


----------



## Misterotis (Nov 24, 2021)

Misterotis said:


> Passed by some nice houses this time.
> 
> View attachment 1517365
> 
> View attachment 1517366



I posted these on another bike group, a guy said the top one looks like a 1920s bicycle ad. Kinda does.


----------

